# Central Texas Beekeepers Association



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I have put you on the calendar and look forward to seeing you Thursday.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

I wish I could be their.......to fur away...... sure would like to win the bees


----------

